# Samba and Windows 2000 Server



## AMD2800 (May 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I been searching for examples of how to join a Samba server into my Domain server (windows 2000 server) I follow a couple of instructions but with no good results. When I try to run the command kinit [email protected]l
I get the following error:

kinit (v5): cannot resolve network address for KDC in requested realm while getting initial credentials.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

AMD2800


----------



## Memnoch322 (May 11, 2005)

Well, I just came over here to ask the same question!!! imagine that. So far I can use the kinit command to authenticate back to my DC. But when I try to bind samba to the domain I get an error stating that I cannot do this with a stand alone machine. 

I am also open to other ways to share a directory, basicly I just need to beable to map one drive from my workstation to my fedora 6 box. Any ideas?


----------



## Memnoch322 (May 11, 2005)

AMD2800 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I been searching for examples of how to join a Samba server into my Domain server (windows 2000 server) I follow a couple of instructions but with no good results. When I try to run the command kinit [email protected]l
> I get the following error:
> ...


 Do you have your linux box point to your DNS server for name resolution?


----------



## AMD2800 (May 3, 2005)

How do I do that?


----------

